# Rear seal replace



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have my 350 out of the car and need to replace the rear seal, anyone have experience with this? I'm not planning on removing the crank.
It sounds easy, however, the old Chiltons manual I have mentions something about cutting one of the seals into three pieces.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

This is one of those jobs that's so labor intensive that it really pays to do it right. You could replace the rear main with a stock rope seal, but they don't contain asbestos anymore and it will most likely start leaking again. That said, I have a rope seal in my '68 that was installed in '98 and it still seals well. Next time I do it (and there will be a next time), I'm going to go with a BOP Engineering neoprene rear main seal. Search the forums over at performanceyears.com and you'll get lots of feedback on the seals. They work well, but it's imperative to follow the installation instructions to the hilt otherwise it will leak like crazy.

If you decide you want to stick with the rope seal, here's a link to the '68 service manual that should be of some help. Specifically, here's the page on replacing the rear main seal.

Hope this helps!.


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

can I do this without removing the crankshaft?

thanks for the link and info!


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

According to the service manual you can, but I've only done it with the crank out. Seems like it might be difficult to clean out the old seal and pack the upper seal well with the crank still in place.

If you mean replace the old seal with a BOP neoprene seal while the crank is still in place, I don't think it's recommended. They have detailed instructions available on their website.


----------

